# Hi New member from Quebec



## rosco (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for accepting me, I know nothing about metal lathes but have lots of time to learn, would like to find a old English Myford.


----------



## francist (Aug 28, 2020)

Myfords are nice compact machines with a good reputation. I wouldn’t mind owning one either and there have been a couple come up in Victoria over the last few years but pretty pricey. One was especially nice — the owner (one owner machine) was a Myford rep here in town and bought one for his retirement down the road. Well, his road diverged a bit and he never even uncrated it so 40 years later it listed in mint condition, never even been run.

Good luck in your search, they are out there.

-frank


----------



## Brent H (Aug 28, 2020)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/city-of-toronto/myford-ml7-lathe/1515553585?undefined

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/mississauga-peel-region/myford-lathe/1520385932?undefined

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/hamilton/myford-ml7-metal-lathe-parts/1494268000?undefined    For Parts

Welcome!

There are a couple on Kijiji Ontario - not sure how far you might want to drive?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 29, 2020)

The first seller (Toronto) also has a super 7 for sale


----------



## Marc Moreau (Aug 29, 2020)

Bienvenue de Gatineau Welcome from Gatineau


----------



## rosco (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for all the Welcomes everyone


----------

